# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie

## liliolianus

ik ben al ruim 3 jaar ongesteld! het duurdt bij mij ongeveer tussen de 4-6 weken dat ik weer ongesteld ben maar nu ben ik al 10 weken (laatste keer was 23 augustus) niet meer ongesteld geweest! (ik heb nooit seks gehad!) ik ben erg bang dat er wat mis is en ik durf niet naar de dokter. hebben jullie tips

----------

